# Wo ist der Unterschied vom Swoop 170 zu 175?



## groudy (29. September 2019)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Swoop 170 und 175 ist? Wurde das 175er vielleicht durch das 170 ersetzt? Ich finde irgendwie gar nichts darüber.


----------



## rais85 (29. September 2019)

Das Swoop 175 wurde mit 26 Zoll Laufradgrößen gebaut. Das neuere Modell Swoop 170 mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern und das aktuelle Swoop 170 mit 29 Zoll Rädern.

Gruß
rais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## groudy (29. September 2019)

Hm okay. Ich habe das Swoop 7.0 Expert von 2015 mit 27.5 Zoll Rädern. Also wurde das wohl ersetzt?!  Die Geometrie vom 170er ist mMn. Auch etwas anders, was das Heck betrifft.


----------



## rais85 (29. September 2019)

Wurde das Expert nicht mit vorne 27.5 Zoll und hinten mit einem 26 Zoll Laufrad ausgestattet?


----------



## groudy (29. September 2019)

Nein, vorne und hinten 27.5 Zoll


----------



## rais85 (29. September 2019)

Ok. Hab im Forum nochmal gesucht...






						2015er Swoop 175 6.0 vs 7.0 Expert
					

Hi Zusammen,  ich würde mir gerne ein Park taugliches Enduro zulegen. Ich habe das Swoop 175 bereits ins Auge gefasst, kann mich aber einfach nicht entscheiden zwischen den beiden Versionen. Daher fände ich ein paar unabhängige Meinungen sehr Hilfreich.  Swoop 175 6.0 :  Pro:   Farbe (Grün...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wird hier auch mit unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen beschrieben. Hast du das Bike neu gekauft?


----------



## groudy (30. September 2019)

Nein, habe gebraucht gekauft. Der Verkäufer hat mir deswegen gar nichts gesagt.


----------

